# Hello from France



## Nathan28 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello,

I have been initiated to the french rite, and I would like to exchange information either for the french rite, or I can trade information from the french rite against information from other rite.

You can answer me either here or on my mail : redmars2018@protonmail.com

Here is my pgp public key to crypt the message. If you know how to crypt this is perfect, but we can exchange clear message if you want.

-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----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=dNXY
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 15, 2018)

Of which Grand lodge are you a member?


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome (Bro Glen's question on your GL should be answered).


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 15, 2018)

Please let us know your masonic obedience (mine is GL of Texas) No need for PGP - discussion of esoteric work not permitted on this forum anyway....We do have people on this forum that are not masons or that are not recognized by UGLE or US Grand Lodges...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Nathan28 (Jun 16, 2018)

I am not member of a Grand Lodge (I don't have a masonic obedience). I have been initiated externally. But I know the real masonic information.

Why no one is talking about gun, soporific gas, telepathy and clone on this forum? This is not free masonry? I have written my pgp public key to talk about the secret we can't talk about on this forum.


----------



## Scoops (Jun 16, 2018)

As you've admitted that you're not a member of any grand lodge, let alone one we recognise, no one here would discuss "secrets" with you on the forum or through any other means.

I also feel quite confident in stating that the topics you mentioned have nothing to do with Freemasonry. I feel you may have spent a little too long on conspiracy websites...

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan28 (Jun 16, 2018)

What I know is military control. They told me it was free masonry. But maybe it is not. So, if someone want to teach me free masonry, I can teach him military control.


----------



## Nathan28 (Jun 16, 2018)

I have all the information of what I believe is the seven degrees of the french rite. It is all about military control.

Who want to trade information with me?


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

Many of the brothers here are or were in the military - do you seriously believe PGP is that secure? It is to laugh 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

You are on the wrong forum - the secrets of Freemasonry were first exposed in 1727!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Nathan28 (Jun 16, 2018)

pgp does not protect from everyone, but it protects from a lot of people. That's something.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

Children can break pgp!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

Besides we all know about the french rite...who cares if you know? Trust me what’s written down is NOT SECRET!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

The REAL SECRETS are not written down...and no true mason would tell you it’s a matter of honor.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

Au revoir et bonne chance, M Nathan28! Vous n’est pas en la siege correct!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

Goodbye and good luck Mr Nathan28. You’re in the wrong place!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Nathan28 (Jun 16, 2018)

I know about giant and tiny human... If you don't know about this, you don't know the french rite.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

That’s old news...tell us something about hupigs!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

You’re hilarious!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

Bye bye!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 16, 2018)

You just want attention...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 16, 2018)

TROLL ALERT!!!!!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 18, 2018)

Nathan28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been initiated to the french rite, and I would like to exchange information either for the french rite, or I can trade information from the french rite against information from other rite.
> 
> ...


Berk!


----------



## Scoops (Jun 18, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> Berk!


And that's putting it mildly!


----------

